# Braid on a shimano tss4



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Is anyone doing this?I can get a new one locally and I'm not sure if they can handle braid being an older design.I heard they were quite popular in oz for chasinf macks etc.


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Raumati,
When I got mine I was advised against putting braid on it due to the roller guide not being the best for it. I've got two TSS4's -both with mono and they are great. I have Braid on a Shim Baitrunner, a more expensive but very capable reel for similar applications. I'm sure others will comment on this ?? Billybob ???


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

hi i am sure this has been dealt with on ausfish and the outcome was not much chop with braid cant rememeber why but the line laying ability and the drag seem to ring a bell, i think the tss4 is only up to 15lb mono which is the equivalent of 6lb braid, plenty of reels with bigger spool diameter will retrieve as fast as the tss4. plus they feel terrible compared to a modern reel, i have feeling 15lb braid with lotsa drag would see the tss4 twist like chubby checker. they are still very popular spinning for macs but mainly with 12-15lb mono and they are good at that.


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Cheers for that fellas, I think I'll pass on the tss4 and maybe spend a bit more on something more modern.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I have run 30lb braid on one of my TSS4 for the past eight years with no probs, plenty of good fish and still going strong. I have another about a year old also with braid.
I mostly use mine for slug casting in the surf and find the braid gives me a far greater casting distance than the mono.


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Paulo, thats interesting all the info I have been given says that don't lay braid properly and yet yours is the second one I've heard of running braid.Ever use it on the yak?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I also run braid on my TSS4. It doesn't do a lot of work but its caught spaniards and I used it for bottom bashing the other night. Its a pretty industrial reel and i'm sure the line lay isn't great but i no complaints using braid on it.


----------

